# Launchers with rotating dockbar...



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

Normally I use Launcher Pro on my phone and just keep the desktop locked to portrait mode. Now that I've begun using CM7 on a Touchpad, it has brought back up an issue...namely, that most of the launchers I've tried do not rotate the dockbar when going into landscape (icons often rotate on the dock, but the bar itself stays on the right side of the screen instead of moving to the bottom).

ADW Launcher - Dockbar position doesn't change
Launcher Pro - Dockbar position doesn't change
VTL Launcher - Bar does in fact rotate. Not a bad choice, but does seem to lag behind ADW in features and updates (it is based on ADW code)

Questions: 
Does ADW Launcher EX have this feature?
Anyone know of any way Launcher Pro to do this (my preferred launcher and I seem to remember a conversations about this a long time back)?
Any other launcher suggestions which do this anyone can recommend?


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

here you go. Best i found for my touchpad.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8202-VTL-Launcher


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The dock does stay on the bottom of the screen using adw, regardless of orientation.


----------



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

schwatter said:


> here you go. Best i found for my touchpad.


Thx...A typo in my OP, that is the one I am currently using, and you are right that it seems to be the best one I've found so far. 
While it is very nice, it does lack a few of the options & theme compatibilities that ADW has. No big deal, but thought it worth asking. That and I'd really like to get LP working.


----------



## bl1nk (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't know if you're still looking for the answer, but ADW Launcher Ex keeps the dock on the bottom of the screen when rotating into landscape mode. I am using it on my Touchpad too.


----------



## morphwvu (Dec 26, 2011)

bl1nk said:


> I don't know if you're still looking for the answer, but ADW Launcher Ex keeps the dock on the bottom of the screen when rotating into landscape mode. I am using it on my Touchpad too.


I have a Touchpad also and for the life of me I can't keep the dock on the bottom when I hold the TP in landscape mode. What setting do you have it at? Thanks!


----------



## cusoman (Dec 27, 2011)

morphwvu said:


> I have a Touchpad also and for the life of me I can't keep the dock on the bottom when I hold the TP in landscape mode. What setting do you have it at? Thanks!


Having the exact same problem here and its annoying as all hell. Help!


----------

